# 2 VIP622 die cause of overheat



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

My VIP622 got so hot. It showed video in slow motion and the DVR function is totally dead. It rebooted itself every few minutes. Last week it cannot even power on. I called Dish and got replacement. The new one got same issue. The heat was so bad. It can burn your hand. I had to put a small fan to blow direct to the case to allow me watch TV. If I try to access DVR recorded program. The receiver freezes up.

Is it because by the new firmware that force receiver to work overtime? Is this the cause of N3 codes overload its processor power?

Thinking of switching to DTV


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How is the ventilation around your receiver?

Is it installed in an enclosure? Or with another device on top of it?

These DVRs do need a lot of airflow to properly ventilate and allow cooler operation.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

mothing around the receiver. it had at least 3 inches from top to the upper shelf. i had the first one for over 3 yrs with same setup. the VIP622 started to get heat issues after mid Jun this year. seem like the N3 went into active at that time, and the receiver can not handle the crap that force it to work like a dog. nothing more ridiculous than i have to put a small fan in front to blow cool air to make it operates until the replament come.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a problem with one of the two 622s in my apartment. It was in a cabinet with a glass door on it. I finally had to remove the door to have it work all the time. They definitely don't like heat at all.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

the bad design of the VIP622 will kill it for sure. there are no holes on top of receiver for heat to dispense upward. they had them on bottom or on the sides. i need to put 4 CD cases on the bottom to raise the 622 up a little to help the heat escape the shelf. the glass doors were removed years ago. I knew this new VIP622 was bad when i got it as replacement on Monday. The STB heats up so fast. it can burn your hand during software download and check switches process. I'm talking about HOT really HOT hear. The STB still warm when both tuners are off and not use over the night.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had one that got as hot as you're describing - it actually would pop up a message on the screen stating that it was overheating. I ended up turning it in for a replacement. The one I have had since then has worked fine, only going into a shut-off situation once.



lv99 said:


> the bad design of the VIP622 will kill it for sure. there are no holes on top of receiver for heat to dispense upward. they had them on bottom or on the sides. i need to put 4 CD cases on the bottom to raise the 622 up a little to help the heat escape the shelf. the glass doors were removed years ago. I knew this new VIP622 was bad when i got it as replacement on Monday. The STB heats up so fast. it can burn your hand during software download and check switches process. I'm talking about HOT really HOT hear. The STB still warm when both tuners are off and not use over the night.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am in OC also.. I have a 722 in a cabinet. I have a closed cabinet with a temperature gauge next to it. The temperature reads the temperature of the left of the unit and a the temperature at the top of the case. My AV receiver is at the top of the cabinet. During the summer months I have to keep it open as the exhaust fans can't seem to keep up with the heat the components generate. Looking at the pictures, it appears your unit is pressed against one side. If that is the case definitely move it from that position. For reference... Right now I am seeing temperatures around the case at 85 and the top of the cabinet is running around 95F. Might want to get a dual temperature guage from Radio Shack to monitor the temperature around the case... Would give you a data point and away to monitor if the changes you do are helping the situation. 

Been hot over the last couple of weeks here. Do you have AC? 

What some people have done that appear to help in these type of situations is to install a laptop fan underneath the units. If you do a search in this forum on laptop fan or laptop coolers you should get some hits. That might be a better solution than a fan blowing on it. 

Mine is a 722 so there might be some heat generation difference. Given what I have seen reported on the laptop coolers definitely something to give a try. Is the the only components below the DVD recorder and DVD player? If so, Are those always on too?


----------



## thewolfman (Jul 11, 2008)

There is a intake port on the right side, when looking at it from the front, of the 622/722. From your picture, it appears that your 622 is shoved up against the right side of the cabinet, blocking the intake port. Try moving it over to the left a bit, so it can breath and see if it helps. 

You can check the temperature by pressing 'menu', then '6', then '3', then select 'counters' and press 'page down' about seven times and the high, low, and average temperature will be displayed. Check it out and post your temps.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

the picture does not show the right side of the STB that clear. it had 1 inch of space bettwen the STB and the cabinet wall and 2 inches on the left (where HD located). if I put the notebook fan on the bottom, it will not help with current STB design. fan need space to move air around. most AV receivers have open holes around the case for heat to exhaust. VIP622 had harddrive in it. why did they design the case that will trap hot air inside?

I may need to get this fan to keep the heat in check


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

lv99 said:


> the picture does not show the right side of the STB that clear. it had 1 inch of space bettwen the STB and the cabinet wall and 2 inches on the left (where HD located). if I put the notebook fan on the bottom, it will not help with current STB design. fan need space to move air around. most AV receivers have open holes around the case for heat to exhaust. VIP622 had harddrive in it. why did they design the case that will trap hot air inside?
> 
> I may need to get this fan to keep the heat in check


For proper ventilation you really should have 4 - 6 inches to both the left and right sides of the receiver. Area above the receiver doesn't really matter that much as that's not where it vents heat. That the original unit lasted so long with that ventilation is probably just a stroke of luck.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know all the scientific calculations for optimum cooling... but I wouldn't feel comfortable with my receiver unless it had 3-4 inches on either side of it.

My receivers are either on top of my TV with nothing on the sides OR on a shelf that has open sides so there's plenty of room... and they still run plenty hot on average even with good ventilation.


----------



## thewolfman (Jul 11, 2008)

What are the temps?? Other than "feeling" hot, what sort of temperatures are we talking about?


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> For proper ventilation you really should have 4 - 6 inches to both the left and right sides of the receiver. Area above the receiver doesn't really matter that much as that's not where it vents heat. That the original unit lasted so long with that ventilation is probably just a stroke of luck.


my old VIP622 last for over 2 years without help of fan. Hot air rises because it's less dense than cold air. That is the law of physic. VIP622 sealed the top to trap all the hot air. It don't care how much space you give it on the sides. most of the hot air still trap inside the box. thinking it as a desktop PC. slim PC can not last if the CPU and hard drive does not have good cooling fans to get rid of the heat. I'm not sure what fan they had inside the box. it does not do good job to keep it cool. If it uses SATA drive then you can expect more heat from the harddrive. the STB is over 110F in "sleep mode".


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lv99 said:


> ... It don't care how much space you give it on the sides. most of the hot air still trap inside the box. ...


Sheesh. The box has vent slots on the left *and* right sides.

You cover the slots on the right side completely and then ***** about overheating? If you want hot air to escape that air must be replaced by air from the outside.

A few folks have pointed this out to you. If you refuse to correct this, why continue whining here?


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't know how many 622's out there but if this was a poor design you would think there would be a lot more complaints here.


----------



## thewolfman (Jul 11, 2008)

lv99 said:


> Hot air rises because it's less dense than cold air. That is the law of physic.


By blocking one entire side of vents, you are not allowing air to flow through the unit to cool it. How difficult is it to use a straw if your finger is blocking the opposite end? How about using a straw that *ISN'T* blocked by your finger? Which one is easier?

How about posting some temps?? Without any real data, other than 'feeling', I'm done.................

By the way, I think you meant to say physics.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have reduced the size of the P.Smiths pic


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Couple of links that might be of some use.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83578
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54730


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thermovision by [email protected]:

















And my mod what still working fine up today - *this type of modification could be done only if you OWN the 622 or 722*:
high 109°F
low 93°F
avg 100°F

[Sorry for big picture, but I struggled with the link - I can't post pictures here and I can't correct size of the picture in that my old thread on different site.]


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

thewolfman said:


> By blocking one entire side of vents, you are not allowing air to flow through the unit to cool it. ....












it's not 100% blocked. i put the ruler on top to show you how much space it had on the right hand side. if it is blocked then how can the old STB last for 2+ years? is it normal if you PC or Mac operates at 100F in sleep mode?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

First, PC and Macs shut down the hard disk during sleep, which reduces the heat inside the box. 

Second, the 622 doesn't do much in the way of 'sleeping' even in standby.

You got lucky with your first 622 lasting that long with the way you have it installed. You don't have nearly enough room on the right side to allow for good airflow. You need to correct that.

Or you can keep posting and showing why you are right and everyone else that has tried to help is wrong. The only downside is that you will probably keep having these problems with heat.

It is your choice.


----------



## thewolfman (Jul 11, 2008)

Funny, the first pictures show the unit tight against the right side, and the second picture shows 1" of space, which isn't nearly enough space.

I guess you aren't going to get the actual data from the DVR, you are going to continue the "it feels like it's 100 degrees" line. My temps are, 120-high, 104-average, and 87-low, this is hard data from the DVR. Keep insisting the DVR is at fault and don't follow any guidance that has been offered. 

Have fun replacing the DVR every six months................................


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

lv99 said:


> my old VIP622 last for over 2 years without help of fan. Hot air rises because it's less dense than cold air. That is the law of physic. VIP622 sealed the top to trap all the hot air. It don't care how much space you give it on the sides. most of the hot air still trap inside the box. thinking it as a desktop PC. slim PC can not last if the CPU and hard drive does not have good cooling fans to get rid of the heat. I'm not sure what fan they had inside the box. it does not do good job to keep it cool. If it uses SATA drive then you can expect more heat from the harddrive. the STB is over 110F in "sleep mode".


Hey, I'm just quoting the engineers who designed it, what do I know?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

For optimum long time performance the 622 needs active air management.

Place a small fan on the left end of the unit pulling air out of the left side and leave at least 2 inches open space on the right side.

I believe the 722 has a small amount of active air mangement. Last week we were in Dallas at my daughters house. Tey have a 722 an I could actually feel a flow of warm air out the left side of the unit. That has never happened with my 622. I guess the made a small alteration to the 722 so the internal fan runs all the time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim, it's doesn't look that way - both models running same FW, but bigger disk inside of 722 would create more heat and trigger FW for turn on the fan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Something to think about...

For anyone that thinks 1 inch of space is enough for circulation...

Put a box (no plastic bags please) over your head that only allows 1 inch of space around your head. You should find it more difficult to breathe than normal due to the restricted airflow.

Now imagine your were running around hot and trying to breathe in that.

1 inch of space for the intake might as well be nearly zero for the effectiveness factor.

As to why previous units functioned in that space... not all things are created equally... some receivers probably can take more abuse than others, but continual abuse is not the answer.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Or you can keep posting and showing why you are right and everyone else that has tried to help is wrong....


i really appreciate evreyone input and gave advice on how to keep the temp in check. i just want to point out that the unit did not have a good design to last for years. leasing one is ok but own one like this??? no way.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> ...but bigger disk inside of 722 would create more heat and trigger FW for turn on the fan.


This is likely not the case at all. Newer drives, regardless of size, often consume less power.

As an example, the Seagate Pipeline HD drives typically eat less than 4W while the drives used in the ViP622 were somewhere upwards of 6W as I recall. The drives are one of the lesser producers of heat in the system while remaining one of the more sensitive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> This is likely not the case at all. Newer drives, regardless of size, often consume less power.
> 
> As an example, the Seagate Pipeline HD drives typically eat less than 4W while the drives used in the ViP622 were somewhere upwards of 6W as I recall. The drives are one of the lesser producers of heat in the system while remaining one of the more sensitive.


I would recommend you to compare power dissipation parameters for both *real *Seagate models - 320 GB in 622 and 500 GB in 722, that will help return the discussion to correct path and will cut speculation just for speculation.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All I know is I could put my hand down about 1 inch from the outlet vents on the left side and feel a flow of warm air out of the 722, I have never felt that on my 622.

The fan was definitely running at a low speed, on my 622 it runs only at reboot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you could put flashlight at vent on right side and check if the fan rotating ...


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

thewolfman said:


> There is a intake port on the right side, when looking at it from the front, of the 622/722. From your picture, it appears that your 622 is shoved up against the right side of the cabinet, blocking the intake port. Try moving it over to the left a bit, so it can breath and see if it helps.
> 
> You can check the temperature by pressing 'menu', then '6', then '3', then select 'counters' and press 'page down' about seven times and the high, low, and average temperature will be displayed. Check it out and post your temps.


So all my equipment (I have a 622) is in a cabinet that is recessed into the (un-air-conditioned) garage, which does get QUITE warm at this time of year (120+ probably). I have about 2" on both the left and right sides and no auxillary fan.

Last year I had one overheating warning with my 622, but none this year. Yesterday's temps: H141, L114, A129.

Thoughts anyone? Or just leave well enough alone?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> So all my equipment (I have a 622) is in a cabinet that is recessed into the (un-air-conditioned) garage, which does get QUITE warm at this time of year (120+ probably). I have about 2" on both the left and right sides and no auxillary fan.
> 
> Last year I had one overheating warning with my 622, but none this year. Yesterday's temps: H141, L114, A129.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Or just leave well enough alone?


You're sitting borderline where failures usually happen. To be safe, I'd find a way to cool it, if even just 5 - 10 degrees.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just make maximum airflow what you could. At least internal temp will be at ambient level, not plus 20°F to that. If you could - open a cover and add 80mm fan (12 V would be OK) what could draw current from 622's USB port ( up to 100 mA ).


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Just make maximum airflow what you could. At least internal temp will be at ambient level, not plus 20°F to that. If you could - open a cover and add 80mm fan (12 V would be OK) what could draw current from 622's USB port ( up to 100 mA ).


So should a fan be aimed down the left side (where air exits) or down the right side, where air enters? I would think at the exit...:flaiming

And I'll get one of those USB fans at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

barryaz1 said:


> Last year I had one overheating warning with my 622, but none this year. Yesterday's temps: H141, L114, A129.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Or just leave well enough alone?


Cool it. The specifications for many modern hard drives puts the top of the operating temperature range at 129F. Operating for long periods above that temperature will likely reduce the lifetime of the drive accordingly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

barryaz1 said:


> So should a fan be aimed down the left side (where air exits) or down the right side, where air enters? I would think at the exit...:flaiming
> 
> And I'll get one of those USB fans at the beginning of this thread.


Like this by [email protected]:










or by [email protected]:


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

So as a leased receiver, am I "allowed" to open the box?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In September 2008 when I added a 612, I moved my 722 out of the component cabinet onto the top of another cabinet 32 inches from the 612 with plenty of air flow. But in the past two weeks it's been hot here and the room temperature every afternoon rises to about 85±, then slowly cools overnight.

Two days ago I dug the laptop cooler I used in the component cabinet out of the closet and put it under the 722, as every day the internal fan started running on high about 5:15 or 6:15 pm, 15 minutes after it started recording and the average internal temp had started crawling up. I turn the laptop cooler fans on at 5 pm. Then the internal fan seems to not turn on and the 722 case doesn't get warmer then the ambient air.

In the end, it appears to me that the one major design flaw of the 622/722 units we will all remember someday was inadequate cooling.

The 612 doesn't seem to have this particular problem and I would guess that the 722k doesn't either.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_"I would guess that the 722k doesn't either."_ - umm, did you noticed last two pictures above shows one *722k *and other 722 ?!

_So as a leased receiver, am I "allowed" to open the box?_ - well, other ppl did that; so if you have same skills, why not ? It would prevent you from loosing your time and recordings then Dish from spending for tech time and other DVR for swap it.


----------



## drewski11 (Jul 16, 2009)

722K here.
High: 138
Low: 76
Avg: 122 

Avg is around 40-50 degrees above ambient the last couple of weeks. Is this a rolling timeframe for temps or since last reboot?

DVR is under the TV stand. Pretty open on the sides, but only 1" or so above it. Nothing enclosing it from the front or rear.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sort of rolling, but Dish use some parametric formula unknown to us.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the new VIP622 yesterday. To play it safe, I got and placed an Antec 120mm computer fan on the left of the STB and blow cool air into the area where the old STB got really hot. The fan speed was set at medium speed to keep the noise level to under 12db (not audible even at night). I hope this setup will help the HDD last for many years. The right hand side now always cool when touch.

The HDD reading as:
Hight Temp 122F
Low Temp 82F
Average Temp 104F


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's wrong idea - do blow ambient air against internal flow. 

Remember, that left side is outtake area, and right side - intake area.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

P Smith said:


> That's wrong idea - do blow ambient air against internal flow.
> 
> Remember, that left side is outtake area, and right side - intake area.


He could have set the fan to be sucking the air out so it would assist the internal fan.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> He could have set the fan to be sucking the air out so it would assist the internal fan.


That's simple and correct proposal.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> That's wrong idea - do blow ambient air against internal flow. ...


Not sure what this means. Let me assure you that if you add a fan that it needs to cause *additional* air flow by blowing air in the *same direction* as any internal fan.

I may have misunderstood you. If so, I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Not sure what this means. Let me assure you that if you add a fan that it needs to cause *additional* air flow by blowing air in the *same direction* as any internal fan.
> 
> I may have misunderstood you. If so, I apologize for any confusion.


Check lv99 picture and his description: "placed an Antec 120mm computer fan on the left of the STB and blow cool air into the area".


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Wouldn't really matter with that setup, the fan is sandwiched in so tight it
couldn't move any air anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tulsa1 said:


> Wouldn't really matter with that setup, the fan is sandwiched in so tight it
> couldn't move any air anyway.


No, it is moving air into the box, the question is how it is effective if newly created airflow going against internal. I see it could help while internal fan is stopped, but if it's not, then we should have an issue with buildup a heat.
Plus, the reverse airflow should be much higher in term of CFM then original, because of obstruction of vent's grill, power supply components, etc


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> No, it is moving air into the box, the question is how it is effective if newly created airflow going against internal.


How can you tell which way the fan is moving air?


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> How can you tell which way the fan is moving air?


I have no clue where the internal fan located, and which direct it moves air. When I moved the fan to the right side; and let the fan blows air into the box. The avg temp raised 5F within few minutes. Now the fan went back to the left as before. The temperature drops to initial number. The fan speed still sets at mid-level. Temp does not change much even when system used at peak (watched 2 DVR programs at same time). It looks like the internal fan does not need to kick in at all. The right hand side of vip622 always cools to the touch


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> How can you tell which way the fan is moving air?


You could answer to the question after reading a couple theads with pictures at SG and other and another.


Spoiler



From left side to right side.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

lv99 said:


> I have no clue where the internal fan located, and which direct it moves air. When I moved the fan to the right side; and let the fan blows air into the box. The avg temp raised 5F within few minutes. Now the fan went back to the left as before. The temperature drops to initial number. The fan speed still sets at mid-level. Temp does not change much even when system used at peak (watched 2 DVR programs at same time). It looks like the internal fan does not need to kick in at all. The right hand side of vip622 always cools to the touch


When the fan is on the left side, is it drawing air out of the unit or blowing into the unit? It should be drawing air out of the unit if it's on the left side.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> When the fan is on the left side, is it drawing air out of the unit or blowing into the unit? It should be drawing air out of the unit if it's on the left side.


He wrote: " I got and placed an Antec 120mm computer fan *on the left of the STB *and *blow cool air into *the area where the old STB got really hot. "


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is rather hilarious. I'd still love to know the ops 3 temp numbers.

Anyway I've been worried mine is getting a little hot lately, it has been acting funny, but the numbers are better than they have been in the past. 138-122-83 I used to never have a low under the mid 90's. FWIW I have a 4" fan blow straight down behind my shelves to try and cary away as much heat as possible or at least get some air moving as I have everything from the 622 to a PC and 3 gaming consoles all in the cabinet as well as a receiver. I am always going to buy a chill mat to put under the 622 and I always forget, Woot had them for $15 the other day and I missed it. I do take the vacuum and suck out the exhaust side of the 622 every few months, can't hurt with all the dust that can get in there.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

I have used a laptop type chill mat for a couple of years now that sucks air from under the unit and blows it forward and out since mine is located inside a cabinet. This has worked great until recently when one of the fans started making a lot of noise. I am now replacing it an noticed they there is a lot of dust accumulation on the exhaust vents of my 722 , which makes me wonder if I am introducing a lot of dirt into my system which can be somehow prevented?

PS: the chill mat us a bit dusty too, which leads me to believe the reason for the fan failure was due to dirt/grit.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I had a 722 die after about 8 months of usage. I attributed its untimely demise to heat after learning about the heat issues here and at another forum a kind user PM'ed to me.

I am convinced that the 722 (and possibly 622 as well) has heat issues.

But ... after I got over my initial anger of all my cherished lost programs , I added spacing below my unit. Mine is "out in the open", but what the heck, I figured.

I have spot checked temperatures of the new unit vs my old one when it died, and I'm running 5 to 10 deg F cooler now. I chuckled when I saw the CD cases below the one in the pictures. I used stoppers. For whatever reason, just increasing the spacing below the unit really seems to work.

Does anyone have a feel? My "feeling" is that an average temp > 125F is too high, but maybe less than 120 is "OK"? Obviously, lower is better, but ...

??


----------



## O2BNTEXAS (Aug 4, 2009)

drewski11 said:


> 722K here.
> High: 138
> Low: 76
> Avg: 122
> ...


Got my 722K last Saturday 8/01. Have had nothing but trouble. the unit turns on and operates for about half hour then the 722 stops responding to remote. Is this problem caused by the heat being discussed here or something else?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be helpful if you will post your HDD temp values - under Counter/Diag


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I just got a 722K and noticed how much hotter it runs over my 508. How about either removing the top cover? Drilling some holes in the cover would void the warranty


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

dontech said:


> I just got a 722K and noticed how much hotter it runs over my 508. How about either removing the top cover? Drilling some holes in the cover would void the warranty


removing the cover will void it too. Should be fine as long as the receiver has 5 to 6 inches of space to each side and is in the open or in an open cabinet. If its not, try a usb powered fan or usb powered laptop cooling tray (i've found the cooling tray works brilliantly on mine)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dontech said:


> I just got a 722K and noticed how much hotter it runs over my 508.


What manner of furnace does your ViP722K reside in?


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Right now my 722k lives in a space where I only have 2 inches of open air on each side, and have a glass door in the front of the cabinet. I have openings in the back of my cabinet. I am seeing temps of 140 max, 78 min, and 116 average. I will need to get more air in the space


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The ViP722K manual says that the maximum ambient temperature that the DVR can tolerate is 113F. It also warns that it shouldn't be situated in a cabinet.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I assume that the temp readings keep changing? I have seen the same readings for a couple of days. Is there any way to clear the counter so that I can make sure that I am getting correct data?


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> So all my equipment (I have a 622) is in a cabinet that is recessed into the (un-air-conditioned) garage, which does get QUITE warm at this time of year (120+ probably). I have about 2" on both the left and right sides and no auxillary fan.
> 
> Last year I had one overheating warning with my 622, but none this year. Yesterday's temps: H141, L114, A129.


I had posted this mid-July. A couple of weeks later I got 2 of the USB fans. One is pointed down the right side, blowing air to the vents. The other on the left side, pulling air out. Today's temps: H131, L100, A116. Good improvement and it is cooler outside now, only 105 today, so my garage is probably no higher than 115 or so. No high heat warnings at all this year, but I feel better about these numbers.:sunsmile:


----------

